# Casual or non believing friends



## Pittzburghkid (Aug 1, 2016)

This summer I made a number of new friends. They are fine people but drink a bit much and aren't very interested in Christianity. My question is two fold. Do you have good friends that are unbelievers? Additionally, should I be more concerned with trying to convert them than simply being a good friend. Also, what are your thoughts about our Christian witness being effected by spending time with those that behave in a way that evidences their need for Christ?
Thanks in advance for any insight.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 1, 2016)

You will either become more like your friends or they will become more like you. Probably the former.

"Do not be deceived: 'Bad company corrupts good morals.'" (I Cor. 15:33).


----------



## zsmcd (Aug 1, 2016)

The best way that I have found to handle these type of friendships is to always maintain another Christian brother who will join me in spending time with my unbelieving friends. For example, if your unbelieving friends who drink too much invite you out for a bite ask if your other friend (who would be a Christian) can join you. Or, assuming they would not too bad of an example for your children, invite them over to your place for dinner if you have a believing wife. Having another brother or sister with you will help to both keep you in check and should assist you in finding ways to bring the Gospel to bear on their lives. Otherwise, I concur with Pergamum that it is too easy to become more like them.


----------



## johnny (Aug 1, 2016)

Zach and Perg have given good advice. 
As you have drifted into them, you will eventually drift away from them. 

So use this opportunity to try to get them into your wider church circle, then you can be the foil that introduces them to other church members who can take a slightly bolder approach. It's perfectly fine to take your time with those who are making time for you.


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I have little problem repulsing negative behavior and problems. I've always been alpha in a group and have no problem holding my ground, asserting my beliefs about proper behavior or leaving if the situation warrants. The question really boils down to wether or not you maintain and grow friendships with people who may never come to know Jesus despite your presence?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny (Aug 2, 2016)

Pittzburghkid said:


> I've always been alpha in a group and have no problem holding my ground, asserting my beliefs about proper behavior or leaving if the situation warrants.



Sounds like you should definitely stay around 

Jude 22 And of some have compassion, making a difference: 23 And others save with fear, pulling them out of the fire; hating even the garment spotted by the flesh.


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for the scripture Johnny!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lynnie (Aug 2, 2016)

I got saved in college thanks to people like you. I was resistant and hard to the gospel, but we had mutual interests and during time together they annoyingly would often start talking about Jesus. They also did not care to join me in smoking pot. I did feel like they cared about me and I mattered to them. 

Don't worry about it. Just be your normal authentic self and pray for them as often as you can. I have relatives who are not Christian and I love them dearly. I actually think it is harmful in some ways to live in a little Christian bubble. It sharpens your apologetics and thinking to deal with the hard questions that inevitably come up with sharp minded unbelievers.


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks Lynnie, I agree with you. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toasty (Aug 3, 2016)

What kind of things do you do with them?

Invite them to do things that are not sinful. Don't partake in sinful activities with them.

Sometimes it is necessary to interact with unbelievers (e.g. in the workplace or at school).


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Aug 3, 2016)

Things everyone does. Barbeques, social fires, dinners out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

